# My Old girl Sadie



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is adorable. What a sweet face! I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing her with us!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Awwww, your Sadie looked like a sweetheart! I'm sorry for you loss. You better whip that crazy daisy into shape! LOL


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, Sadie had the sweetest eyes. I can see why you still miss her so much.

Thanks for sharing your memories of her. Hugs to you and Daisy...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your Sadie with us, she was a beauty, love the reindeer ears picture.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a sweet girl!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a beautiful girl!!! I think we really never completely get over the loss of these Golden angels.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

She's happy, healthy and waiting to be reunited. Play Hard Sweet Girl.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a lovely old girl.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

What a sweet heart she was. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful girl, no wonder you still miss her so much ! I just love her sweet face.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a sweet old lady. She sure was lucky that you found her and gave her the best days of her life.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you guys so much for your kind responses. It really means a lot. Sharlin- I absolutely LOVE that picture! You are so sweet!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your Sadie with us. She does look like a girl that could wiggle into your heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can see why you feel in love with her. She has one of the sweetest faces and personality to match. She is smiling down at you that you gave her the best years of her life. 
Daisy sounds like she is in the right place to learn and become the best dog she can. Those are the ones that can even dig deeper in your heart. 
Thank you for sharing Sadies story with us. Run free sweet girl


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful girl she was. Their bodies may leave us, but their love never does. I think it is great to remember and honor these so-much-missed dogs that were so important to u s. I love reading about their stories and feeling the love you all gave these wonderful dogs.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Sadie she reminds me of my Sadie who i lost they were a like all they wanted was love and to please you.
I also have a Daisy now but she is a good girl and she is rescue to.
Maggie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a pretty girl - thank you for sharing some memories. It is always hard at "anniversary" dates.


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

fostermom said:


> What a sweet old lady. She sure was lucky that you found her and gave her the best days of her life.


My sentiment exactly.

Sadie and now Daisy are both very lucky to have you guys as family!


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Sadie was a real beauty - thanks for posting her story and pics!! If you don't mind me saying, she reminds me so much of my beloved Bub, who went to the bridge on May 2, 2007, but would have turned 15 today! Bub also suffered seizures at the end, and a lung ailment in his final couple of days.

Here he is on his 14th b-day, a year ago. I bet him and Sadie are friends!










And let's hope Daisy surprises everyone and someday outgrows her issues.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Sadie was a beatuiful girl. Thanks for sharing her story.

And as for Crazy Daisy, I'm sure you'll be able to prove the vet and trainer wrong.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for all of the kind posts. 

My4Boys: Sadie was a real beauty - thanks for posting her story and pics!! If you don't mind me saying, she reminds me so much of my beloved Bub, who went to the bridge on May 2, 2007, but would have turned 15 today! Bub also suffered seizures at the end, and a lung ailment in his final couple of days.

Here he is on his 14th b-day, a year ago. I bet him and Sadie are friends!


Wow! Your Bub was absolutely adorable. I am such a sucker for white faces! They really do look like they could have been related. It's so strange that they suffered from the same illnesses too. I bet they are Bridge buddies!


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

daisydogmom said:


> Wow! Your Bub was absolutely adorable. I am such a sucker for white faces! They really do look like they could have been related. It's so strange that they suffered from the same illnesses too. I bet they are Bridge buddies!


Me too! I have a warm feeling thinking that they are sharing the bridge together and other doggies are asking if they are brother and sister!


----------

